# German Member



## tdmr (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello Alltogether,

my name is Andreas. I'm comming from germany. In the German Kaffee-Netz forum I am also known as tdmr.

Im using a R58 with a Mazzer stark grinder for espresso and a mahlkönig guatemala with an aeropress for filter kaffee.

I'm hoping to get new experiences in your forum, and a little bit to train my english.

We will see if it works

Kind regards, Andreas


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Welcome Andreas.

your english looks pretty good, hope you can figure out the tone and sense of humor on here, it's often hard for the native speakers to pick subtleties in writing


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum Andreas. Ich besitzte auch ne R58 und hab mein Deutsch teilweise im Motorrad-Forum gelernt.


----------



## Froggsy (Sep 27, 2016)

Welcome Andreas. I hope that you find this forum as helpful as I have.

Richard


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Willkommen Andreas. Ich kann ein bischen Deutsch von der schüle merken!


----------



## tdmr (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks all for the welcome.

The first thing what seemed to be different for me is the fact, that from mazzer more big grinders like royal and robur are used. Especially the royal (i have also one) is very unknown in germany.

I will read some more threads and will see what i can learn from uk coffee people.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

royal is a popular grinder here, surprised it's not in Germany


----------

